# Time ticking by...



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Tick-tock, tick-tock, says the clock above the bed.
Except its tick-tick and tock-tock, just not inside my head.

The ticking of a clock symbolises to me all the things that I hate in life. Time drifting, wasted and unused. If you can hear the clocks ticking it means there is no excitement, your sat in silence waiting for something or someone.

Work, waiting rooms, offices, your grandparent's front room. These are all places where the silence is broken by the tick-tocking of the clock.

Why do we sit and wait in silence when there is so much more?

Welcome to my Neurosis. Strap yourself in, its a bumpy ride.


----------



## Mr.Dusty (Jun 27, 2008)

Okay... but I kinda agree with you.


----------

